# I need advice regarding my Case Status



## ofwinUAE (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello! My company filed a criminal case against me, they accused me that I took 20,000 dirhams. I already have my court hearing on September 18. 

But last week my company withdrew the case that they filed. They gave me the original copy of the notarized withdrawal paper of the case and stamped by the judicial department. Does it means that the case is already closed? Or do i still have the court hearing on September? Because I check the online system using my case number the case status is referred to court and still stated my court hearing on September, but they already withdraw the case against me. Im so confused!!


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

ofwinUAE said:


> Hello! My company filed a criminal case against me, they accused me that I took 20,000 dirhams. I already have my court hearing on September 18.
> 
> But last week my company withdrew the case that they filed. They gave me the original copy of the notarized withdrawal paper of the case and stamped by the judicial department. Does it means that the case is already closed? Or do i still have the court hearing on September? Because I check the online system using my case number the case status is referred to court and still stated my court hearing on September, but they already withdraw the case against me. Im so confused!!


That's good news, I'm gad it worked out this way for you. In this case, I suggest you visit the courthouse and ask about the status in-person. You can even ask them to print the details of the case and they will give you a copy of the related paperwork so you can keep a record.

I say this from experience. Even if everything seems well, it doesn't hurt to go and verify. It will cost you nothing but give you peace of mind.

There is a counter in the middle of the round hall at the courthouse, there's usually a couple of ladies staffing it. Also the service to print the papers should be free.


----------



## ofwinUAE (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for your advice. I actually went to the court and they told me that I still have the court hearing. But i don't understand, hearing for what? Because the case has been withdrawn.


----------

